# Mis-matched trim



## anonxyz (Mar 7, 2014)

I recently bought a house. Now that I'm looking to do some trim work in my own place for once, I'm debating if it's worth changing all of the trim. I'll try to make this concise:

1. 4 bedroom house. Every window and door has 2 1/2" clamshell, baseboard is 3" clamshell, no crown molding. All door and window trim is in good shape. Baseboard is rough and chipped. 
2. I remodeled the kitchen and took a chance. I installed 4 1/2" colonial baseboard, kept the clamshell on the doors and windows and it doesn't look bad at all to me.
3. I want to replace the rest of the baseboard in the house with the same 4 1/2" colonial that's now in the kitchen and put up crown as well. I just don't want to replace the door and window trim because it 's in good shape....and there is a lot of it. 

Two things:

Looking to put recessed panel wainscoting in the dining room and again...keep the clamshell on the windows and doors. 

Anyone ever encounter this and say it looked awful or looked fine? My thought is that your eyes are going to go right to the baseboard and crown anyway and since the clamshell is very plain, it blends in. Maybe I'm crazy...feedback/thoughts are welcome. 

A couple of pics attached so you see what I'm talking about. One is of the colonial baseboard in the kitchen, other is the LR where I want to do the base and crown and last is the DR where I want to do wainscoting.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Put curtains over the windows and forgetaboutit!


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Most people won't notice. The purists would say to use the same style casing, base, and crown. Changing the window casings would give you an opportunity to put insulation around the windows. It depends on your budget and the "class" of people who will see it or buy it in the future.


----------



## anonxyz (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah well the "class" of people would be "upper" since it's in a nice area of NJ. That being said, they can change it after they buy the house. 

I always had that purist mindset as well, but looking at the new 4 1/2 base against the 2 1/2 door casing, it didn't look bad to me. Just one of those things where I'm not sure if it'll be different once it all goes up. That and trying to guesstimate what wainscoting would look like against the old casing as well.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 













 








.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Leave it as is. If it bothers you down the road then match it.


----------

